# Fantasy Books



## Tirtha (May 28, 2003)

One of my favorites in fantasy genre is Andre Norton, particularily her Witch World.  (Too man books to name here, but the first is the same name).  Also, Robin McKinnley writes excellent fairie tale type books (Deerskin) and Katherine Kurtz Deryni series (I think they start with Deryni Rising for one series and Camber of Culdi for the other).

I was wild about Tolkein when i was younger, as well as Anne MacCaffery, and Rowling.  I'm not the biggest fan anymore of Tolkein's style - way too much information a lot of the time, and I've found over the years that for my mind I have to be selective with MacCaffery some of her's I really like (Dragonflight and some of the others.)  But some I couldn't stand - I hated Moreta, she drove me nuts.  Rowlings style is very rich, but i think it is maturing all of the time, and eventually we will find that her first beeks were very different from what she will write later.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm currently on the second book of Tad Williams Memory, Sorrow and Thorn series.  A bit long winded, but I think it's worth sticking with


----------



## mattquarterstein (Jun 12, 2003)

My neighbour gave me a Tad Williams to read, but now i lost it. That's really odd because it was a very big book.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2003)

Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time series is my fav.


----------



## Bartleby (Jun 21, 2003)

I will have to agree that Tad Williams' Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn are definately worth sticking around for. Mr. Willaims' is one of the best finishers in the fantasy genre. To Green Angel Tower is one of the most action packed story climaxes in modern fantasy. His new stand alone fantasy novel The War of Flowers is shaping up nicely as well I might add.


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 18, 2003)

I like Anne MacCaffery's Pegasus in Flight.  The first and second one.  I also like some of her short stories.

I love Isaac Asimov's Magical Worlds of Fantasy series (it's been over a decade for me since I read those books).  I don't think they're selling it anymore :heh: but if you could get a copy of it, any one of it, it's awesome reading.  It's a compilation of all our favorite fantasy writers, edited by Isaac Asimov.

Rowling is just wonderful.  I'm a big fan.  Really big fan.


----------



## Lily (Sep 22, 2003)

Orson Scott Card's _Enchantment_ is an excellent read.

Over the summer, my writing teacher introduced me to Italo Calvino's _Cosmicomics_. They're  REALLY good but practically impossible to find- now every time I walk into a bookstore they're the first thing I look for. I found it once in a small bookstore in downtown Amherst, Massachusetts, but I've never found it again. I should've bought the darn book there!!


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 22, 2003)

Coulda, woulda, shoulda... I feel your pain, Lily.

The name "Calvino" always reminds me of the game Grim Fandango... I digress.

I've been eyeing those Orson Scott Card books.  Looks very interesting.  What else can you say about it?


----------



## Lily (Sep 23, 2003)

Hmm . . . well, really, it depends on what you want to know :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 25, 2003)

Lessee... I'm big on having solid characters.  I want my characters to be real and involving.  I like descriptions, but I don't like too much of it.  If these elements apply, I would surely give the book a read!


----------



## Lily (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup- they definitely apply- and the novel is mostly fast paced, too, so I don't think you'll ever get bored while you're reading it


----------



## Fantasia (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks!  

:oh!  prospect!!!:::


----------



## Cigol712 (Sep 28, 2003)

I would say that the A Song of Ice and Fire series by George R.R. Martin is among the best fantasy series at the moment. It is highly centered on the characters and each are developed very well. Many people have said that Ice and Fire is a lot better than Wheel of Time, but being that I haven't read Wheel of Time as of yet, I am not one to judge.


----------



## Washer (Sep 28, 2003)

One to judge.  I've read both.  I think A Song of Ice and Fire is a little disjointed at times with all the unrelated fantasy themes at times (ie the dragons and the Priestess), but once it begins to come together it's worth it.  I definitely like it better than Wheel of Time.  But only because it's more real.  The situations are more like those one would encounter - the bad guys aren't all complex and melodramatic, the good guys aren't always great.  Anyway.  By the way, read the Earthsea stuff by Ursula K. LeGuin.  I haven't read 'em in years, but what I remember was super good.


----------



## Lily (Oct 3, 2003)

I forgot to add _Tigana_ by Guy Gavriel Kay . . . it's simply sublime. I stink at explaining plots, so I won't even bother trying to. Check it out on www.amazon.com if you're interested. It's long, but it's a quick read, for the most part.


----------



## Farror (Oct 14, 2003)

I enjoy the Robert Jordan series, they are great fast paced, action filled books up until around the fifth or sixth book. Unlike most people, long details don't bore me and I enjoy reading the common life  scenes just as much as I enjoy the action ones. About the fact that the books have slown down, imagine how PACKED with action one of his next books are gonna be! Every war breaks out! Every secret comes out into the open. Oh man I can't wait until the next book comes out! (Walks off laughing madly and shouting about long waits)


----------

